# 4K HDR】Walk Tour Auckland City New Zealand!  2021 48 minutes



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

for those who prefer no Music, the music on this Video is only in the Intro for 30 seconds.. then normal sounds ..


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 9, 2022)

I haven't visited Auckland city for years, thanks for posting.


----------

